# Martin Model Kate Robinson Trading Cards/Photos Available



## Droptine (Feb 10, 2003)

SWEET


----------



## spobow (Jul 17, 2004)

Wow, I can't wait to see where this post is going to go! Mike, is the money going to charity?


----------



## miked (Jun 1, 2004)

spobow said:


> Wow, I can't wait to see where this post is going to go! Mike, is the money going to charity?


A percentage of the profits from these cards and photos goes to pay for bandwidth and other charges for ArcheryTalk.com and ArcheryHistory.com.


----------



## star (Jul 30, 2002)

"BITE ME "


----------



## USCG Barebow (Feb 17, 2004)

*Photos*

Beats Tink in a Santa suit.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Thanks a lot now I'm jonesing for a ShadowCat


----------



## spobow (Jul 17, 2004)

miked said:


> A percentage of the profits from these cards and photos goes to pay for bandwidth and other charges for ArcheryTalk.com and ArcheryHistory.com.


That is so awesome, you guys rock!!!


----------



## tomcat (Oct 23, 2003)

Desperate marketing move from a declining archery company.....
HMMM....I like it.
Now if Martin will get her to pose in half of what she had on in her last ad...I might actually buy that cougar3 I shot a couple of weeks ago. Right now though I am still only feeling like buying a Martin stretch team shirt for the wife


----------



## rescue15 (Apr 11, 2003)

I want to see some new ads with the Alpine Archery girl!

steve


----------



## WIbow (Nov 10, 2004)

What a beautful women .....love to be her "bow".


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Yeah - That Alpine chickie is hot stuff! And all we've seen is her face!

MORE!!!!!


----------

